
The Only Cost in Computers Is Time - l1n
https://hackaday.com/2016/03/07/its-time-the-software-guys-and-mechanical-guys-sat-down-and-had-a-talk/
======
geerlingguy
Editorialized title; the original is "It’s Time the Software People and
Mechanical People Sat Down and Had a Talk"; and there are a few choice pull
quotes in the article.

But it is something I see more often (and go through myself): Software devs
approach hardware development in the same way and are baffled as to the
orders-of-magnitude differences in physical development vs. software.

